# Google- Yoga can provide relief for digestive disorders - KSAT San Antonio



## VSsupport

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Yoga can provide relief for digestive disorders*
*KSAT San Antonio*
Owner Nydia Darby says she's been watching yoga make miracles happen and is thrilled that finally science is catching on to yoga's effects on *irritable bowel syndrome*. "Sometimes we will jokingly (say), 'This yoga practice makes me fart', but honestly *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

